# hf dust collecctor



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

im thinking about getting the harbor freight dust collector for 139 but i have heard a lot about the bags not being very good. Are the bags on there fine of do i need to get 2 new bags for it and if i do the what bags should i get


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

Woodworkingkid said:


> im thinking about getting the harbor freight dust collector for 139 but i have heard a lot about the bags not being very good. Are the bags on there fine of do i need to get 2 new bags for it and if i do the what bags should i get


 
See my reply on your other post.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

what type of hose should i use to hook it up to a table saw and miter saw


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

To answer your initial question... The 20x32 shaker felt dust bags from Highland Woodworking will do the trick... You only need to replace the top bag. The stock bottom bag is fine, it's basically just a heavy plastic clear trash bags... 

Mind you, you would be better off with a 1 micron or better canister due to the larger filter surface area, but a bag will and does work well enough for a lot of woodworkers.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

would it still be ok with out a new bag just until i get the money for it or should i try to get both now


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

I have been using the Harbour Freight DC for a couple of months now, with the original bags. I have seen a great reduction in the amount of dust in my working area. Neighbor across the street uses the same one, now for a couple of years, and his shop is also quite dust free.

I would suggest running with the original bags for a period of time and see if you like the results before heading back to the store.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It's really a decision you'll need to make, but make it knowing that he fine particles that leak through the stock bags are the most harmful to you because it goes deep into the lungs where its tough to expel...it's not just a matter of having less dust around the shop.


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

knotscott said:


> It's really a decision you'll need to make, but make it knowing that he fine particles that leak through the stock bags are the most harmful to you because it goes deep into the lungs where its tough to expel...it's not just a matter of having less dust around the shop.


 
+1 on that. Get the cannister filter if you can afford it. They make them all the way down to 1/2 micron and also cosider an ambient air filter. They aren't real expensive and help cut down on the fine dust floating around in the air. Stuff you can't normally see.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

The visible particles are around 20 microns and up, the dangerous particles are between .5 and 5 microns... IF it were ME, and I couldn't afford the let's say $45.00 after shipping for a bag right away, I would run the DC outside, and run a hose to my machine so I am not breathing what it picks up. 

Mind you, once fitted with a good baffle and filter, the HF DC is a fine machine that really does a good job. It's no $1,000.00 cyclone, but then again, you aren't paying a grand for one either... 

Some food for thought...
HF #978696 dust collector $139.00 w/ coupon (until that one expires in May, then the coupon price goes up...).
Wynn 35A paper blend filter shipped to MY shipping zone (yours will most likely be different... $106.00 + $36.00 = $142.00
Scrap plywood, hardboard, or MDF $0.00
Scrap dowels, cutoffs of shovel or broom handles or whatnot for standoffs $0.00
Screws $0.00 (just about anybody can find drywall or sheet metal screws laying around somewhere...)

Grand Total $291.00 (forgive me if my math is off, I am no engineer!)

Now compare that to the closest price wise competitor I can find with a canister filter, the Penn State 2HP DC2000B, $399.00 + S&H which I would suspect would be around $75.00

Oh, the baffle I mention is the Thien baffle. Add one to your separator ring to help keep the filter cleaner / longer, and keep your suction up instead of dropping off as the filter gets dirty... 

I would suspect the PSI unit would have better build quality. but for a machine that sits in a corner and sucks air all day, thicker sheet metal and prettier paint isn't going to make a single bit of difference...

A cheap and easy ambient filter would be to take a standard 20" box fan, and duct tape a 20x20 allergen air filter to the intake side. They are somewhat effective, not nearly as much so as the big commercial jobs, but good enough for rock & roll as it were...


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey man,
Before winter did a number on us, I purchased a HF dust collector. I didn't however, buy the one that's always on sale for $139 in the magazines. I purchased the 1 HP unit that mounts on the wall, or goes on wheels. I mounted it on the wall and ran some PVC pipe in the shop to a few of my machines. If you're tight on room, the 1 HP unit is a good suggestion. Here's a few pictures of my setup.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

ok it will probley be a month or two until i can get a better dust bag because the only way i make money for tools is from a paper route


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

[/attach][/attach][/attach]


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Better dust bag isn't too critical right off, but also it depends what kind of tools you use. Tablesaws, bandsaws, and sanders create that small dust that gets in your lungs. Planers create chips, just like a jointer.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

[/ATTACH] these are the pictures of my workshop i just thought i would post them as to get ideas on how to set up a dust collector
and the junk next to the table saw is gone and the saw is on a mobil base the junks wood by the saw was from and old shelving thing of my moms but i bothered her enough she let me have that area two there use to be a tarp along that whoke wall that went out 4 feet and that was were she keept stuff but i got her to move it
just though i would saw that i framed that wall and build both workbenches in there and out up the pegboard


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

You may consider ebay for a cartridge filter. I bought a Brand new Donaldson Torit Ultra Web Nanofiber 0.3 micron filter from a surplus outfit for only $46.00 including shipping. :smile:


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok I will check there


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey man, What I did when I ran my collection system was to clean the shop completely out, and organize everything to the best of my ability. Get it so you have a blank slate to work on. Then plan out the system. Nice short runs of piping are better because you don't need to worry about clogging as much, or a suction issue. Find a definite spot for your tools, or a relative definite spot. Run your piping from your main dust collector location to your tools. Blast gates are a nice thing to have, I just made mine from 1/4" plywood scraps and some glue and pipe scraps. I used some good 6" PVC glue to glue the piping together, and then used some no hub fernco couplings to connect the piping to the collector, to flex hose, and machines. Over all, it's pretty easy to set up, and a cheap alternative to use drain pipe over metal ductwork. It's nice to be able to just turn on the collector and have the dust extracted right there, and not having to worry about cleaning it up later.


----------

